# *~ The make my TUNA edible game ~*



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

I hate the crap, what do you guys do to it to make it manageable?

suggestions...


----------



## stikyicky (Jan 13, 2005)

alright here's what i do
 i get mayo
 sweet relish 
 mustard
 and just mix it all to gather taste it c if u like it if not add more everything


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2005)

add dill weed, relish, 1 egg white, speck of mayo, onion powder, garlic powder.  Spread on ww bread top with ff cheese and place in oven at 375 for 10 mins.  Tuna Melts


----------



## ShannonC_77 (Jan 13, 2005)

Low sodium chicken broth, vinegar, and some splenda with spices....sweet and sour..mmm


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 13, 2005)

cottage cheese, and if im in the mood, 1 egg-white and a little relish
One thing i was eating for a while was Cott. Cheese and Tuna stuffed into a baked potato


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 13, 2005)

Little mayo, red onion, celery
Little mayo, mustard, black pepper, few capers, red onion
Little mayo, relish, red onion


----------



## j rizz (Jan 13, 2005)

FUCKIN HOTSAUCE ALL THE WAY!!!

dude.... i eat eat right out of the can that way.. just pour on some hot sauce.. it tastes soooo goooooooood!


----------



## Hurri (Jan 14, 2005)

When do you guys eat the tuna? anytiime or is there a optimal time to consume tuna?


----------



## Flex (Jan 14, 2005)

What do I do to make it manageable? Are you kidding? 

I've single-handedly lowered the tuna population over the last five years w/how much tuna i've eaten.

For me, tuna+mayo on toast, plain and simple


----------



## steve'o (Jan 14, 2005)

Have you tried it with some lemon juice?  

This works for both Tuna and Salmon

open the tin, drain out the brine/oil or what ever it comes in,
open up a bottle of lemon juice and add it untill you like the taste,,a cheap and cheerfull way to keep it down 

works for me!

Steve'o


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

Vinegar.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 14, 2005)

soy sauce.....but just a little high in Sodium..its good tho.


----------



## soonerdawg (Jan 14, 2005)

Mix it with chopped celery, apple, cucumber, egg white, and little bit of pickle. Grab a fork and dig in.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 14, 2005)

tuna, 1 tbl sppon light mayo, chick peas

or

tuna, relish, crushed croutons, chopped onions and garlic, 1/2 egg white mix together, make into a patty, cook in a pan over med-high heat for a few minutes each side= killer tuna burger on its own or in a bun!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 14, 2005)

1-2 TBSP caesers salad derssing.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> What do I do to make it manageable? Are you kidding?
> 
> I've single-handedly lowered the tuna population over the last five years w/how much tuna i've eaten.
> 
> For me, tuna+mayo on toast, plain and simple




Flex = ruthless


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

Lots of good ideas....thx


I'm a simple man, so i'm feeling the vinegar and hot sauce ideas....i shoulda thought of the hot sauce before, since I throw it on nearly everythign I eat already


----------



## Flex (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Flex = ruthless



No, more like COOOOLD BLOOOOOOOODEEEED

I should apologize to you folks also, cuz i've single-handedly raised the price of cottage cheese at Big Y. 

Used to be 1.59/4cups. 5 years later after eating it just about every day it's 2.00/4cups. Costs me 10 fucking dollars/week on COTTAGE CHEESE! it's absurd  

(i knew i shoulda bought that C.C. stock!)


----------



## crazycarl (Jan 14, 2005)

I feel sorry for anybody that can't eat tuna straight out of the can by itself. 

I think it is awesome, if anything, i put alot of cracked pepper into it.


----------



## Deezus (Jan 14, 2005)

there is a 101 tuna recipes thread somewhere on here, i tried a few diff things from it, it was quite good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2005)

plain and simple. mustard.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2005)

Be careful when you drain, if you press too much, it can get really dry and hard to take.

 Most days for lunch I mix tuna with brown rice and either the chipotle tobasco (if you don't know, you should find out!) or worscheshire (or anything spelled similarly.)  Salmon works like that too.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> plain and simple. mustard.


Exactly. Or tabasco.


----------



## onamission (Jan 15, 2005)

I guess the neverending "how do you eat your tuna" question would be a good place to start posting. I absolutely hate tuna. To me it tastes like sucking on pennies. I mix tuna, a couple dill slices, a tblspoon of mayo, and 1/2 of water. Now the secret is, put it all in your blender, set blender on puree, then go take a shower. When you get back the concoction should be very chuggable. Equip yourself with a nose plug and take that stuff as fast as you can....chased by a diet cherry coke and a breath mint


----------



## j rizz (Jan 15, 2005)

i just buy whole tunas from the fish market and eat them as is.. eyeballs,head,fins,tail,gills, scales... all of it!!!!!!


----------



## onamission (Jan 15, 2005)

hmmm...havent tried that yet....how good do they puree?


----------



## steve'o (Jan 16, 2005)

just a thought on this, http://www.weightlossforall.com/protein-tuna.htm

steve'o


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> i just buy whole tunas from the fish market and eat them as is.. eyeballs,head,fins,tail,gills, scales... all of it!!!!!!


----------



## milwood (Jan 16, 2005)

water packed, obviously. Albacore, for sure. Drain and rinse well to get rid of nasty tuna water. Celery and onions are great with black pepper, FF or LF mayo. Put it on a toasted englash muffin or sourdough, put sliced tomato and LF cheese slices on top, broil it in the oven for 4-5 mins, to melt cheese. Incredible (for tuna). Obviously if you're trying to shine the carbs, you'll have to modify...


----------



## j rizz (Jan 16, 2005)

funny thing about tuna.. so i went to a local grocery store where i buy my tuna where it is 2 cans for 98 cents. well i got about 25 dollars worth. and so she asks me how much do u have?(as in amount of tuna) so im like 25 ( as in dollar value of tuna) so she rung me up for 25 cans...mauahahha. i must try that trick again.


----------



## milwood (Jan 16, 2005)

"...you see, grasshopper, that either in this lifetime or the next, you will find the truth of the tuna; the necessity to pay the grocer for her mistake, or to return to earth reincarnated as a dolphin-safe yellowfin..."


----------



## j rizz (Jan 16, 2005)

milwood said:
			
		

> "...you see, grasshopper, that either in this lifetime or the next, you will find the truth of the tuna; the necessity to pay the grocer for her mistake, or to return to earth reincarnated as a dolphin-safe yellowfin..."


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------

